# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week??? Thanksgiving



## vintage2wheel (Dec 1, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/parts/ history did we find this week?? 

Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 3, 2013)

Actually bought it a while back from Fred C. But just now getting it assembled.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Actually bought it a while back from Fred C. But just now getting it assembled.




Not a Schwinn guy, but those colors POP! Very nice


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks, it's one of my favorites now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Actually bought it a while back from Fred C. But just now getting it assembled.




Sweet bike! I love those colors. What's it badged as? 1939? V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 3, 2013)

"The World" I think it is a 39 but didn't check the serial number.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2013)

*1938 Autocycle*

I'll be picking this one up Sunday. Gotta correct a few things and then it should be worthy of being parked near my Huffmans! Better pics to come. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Thanks, it's one of my favorites now.




I remember that bike being painted


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Actually bought it a while back from Fred C. But just now getting it assembled.




So I guess since this is your new fav you won't need this anymore right??
View attachment 125755


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 3, 2013)

I still haven't put that one together .
Someone told me everything is for sale.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 3, 2013)

Both painted by Tim Brandt. Just pick your color and send it to him.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 3, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Both painted by Tim Brandt. Just pick your color and send it to him.




Wonder if any early postwar bikes had the motorbike colors like that...


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Dec 3, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Actually bought it a while back from Fred C. But just now getting it assembled.




OMG that is beautiful.  That color is GREAT!  Reverse color scheme on the fenders too!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice Canti Kim one of a kind!


----------



## Djshakes (Dec 4, 2013)

Brings back fabulous memories of frenzied collectors.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 5, 2013)

*I was out of town .......*

I missed the frenzy ... but a great looking bike Tim & Kim ....


----------



## Dave K (Dec 5, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Actually bought it a while back from Fred C. But just now getting it assembled.




This is my favorite Schinn of all time.  Post more picture if you have a chance


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 6, 2013)

I picked up a late 1950s Evans Colson Commander, 26" boys bike with tank and rear rack. I know it's not a Schwinn, but it'll get sold and turned into Schwinn stuff by and by.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

